# Waxing--what a difference the right product can make!!



## poocatgrrl (Feb 19, 2007)

I am a student, so I can't really afford to get my upper lip/brows waxed professionally very often.  

I have been using d/s products (Sally Hanson sugar wax has been my fave), but have always been disappointed that I have to wax and then tweeze my upper lip and it still never feels as smooth and bare as when I get it "done".

So I finally bought one of those Gigi waxing kits (with the little warmer and the tin of wax) and WOW!!  Just one strip rip and my upper lip is smooth as silk!  

I had always thought it was my technique that didn't give me good results at home, but no! It was (largely) just because I wasn't using the right product!

I have had to wax almost weekly with the Sally stuff, but now I think I will be able to go 2-3 weeks like when I got to the salon.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





My main concern is that this wax doesn't wash off like sugar wax does--so I'm a bit afraid I might get it where I don't want it and then what do I do?  Any advice for that situation (because I know it will happen some day)?  

I love this stuff!


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 19, 2007)

Remove it with an oil-based product. Baby Oil does the trick.


----------



## poocatgrrl (Feb 19, 2007)

Thanks Michie!


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 19, 2007)

be uber careful and lay out old towels where you will wax. we use to wax my friend's legs as a team effort (because she took so long to get ready and was always trying to shave IN our cars) and her carpet always had wax bits so finally we insisted she use towels.


----------



## glamdoll (Feb 19, 2007)

where did u buy this? I have the do it yourself and it sucks! I also have to tweeze! 
thanks for the info


----------



## poocatgrrl (Feb 19, 2007)

I bought it at Sally's.  It was 70 for the kit: included the smaller wax warmer, a tin of wax, muslin strips, spatulas (3 sizes), neck ring (to keep wax off the warmer) and sample bottles of some lotions, etc.

The only thing you really need it the warmer, the strips, the wax, and the applicators...but I signed up for a Sally member card and got 10.00 off, so it worked out to be about the same as buying it separately.

FYI--I have had the box in my closet for a week and I've been kicking myself for spending so much money on something and telling myself I should take it back.  After using it--I KNOW I got my money's worth!!  I keep feeling my upper lip--sooo smoooth!!  No tweezing!  Yahoo!

You can also find the kit online.  They have microwave formula, but I didn't want to have to run back and forth to heat up the wax.


----------



## glamdoll (Feb 19, 2007)

is it also safe for the eyebrows?
yeah I have the sallys card as well i got those microwavable ones.. and THEY SUCK! it hurts and only takes out about 2 - 3 hairs if ur lucky, u have to go back n reheat it .. its such a BIG mess everywhere! Really I rather get the one ur talkin about if its really good.. 
but also if its safe for like the brows and stuff cus I have 2 sisters and I do their eyebrows too!

whats the name of it?

thanks!!!


----------



## poocatgrrl (Feb 19, 2007)

The wax is Creme wax for sensitive skin and it says it is safe for all body parts.  They have several different types, but this is the one that came with the kit and it works (for me, at least).

The kit is the Gigi mini pro kit.  I love it (in case you didn't notice already!).  ;-)

Here is the same kit (or a very very similar one).  HTH! 
http://www.sallybeauty.com/shop/4320/448508


----------



## glamdoll (Feb 19, 2007)

oh ok thank u!!
yeah Im allergic to something in creme waxing stuff such  as nair..
it makes my skin burn and have alot of red bumps!
but thank you for this information.. im defenetly gonna go check it out!


----------



## poocatgrrl (Feb 19, 2007)

Yea--I think it is very different from the Nair creme.  This stuff is actually a wax but it has conditioners in it (or something).

Go take a look and see what you think!  Maybe it will be right for you, too?


----------



## tadzio79 (Feb 19, 2007)

Thanks for posting about this!
I've been looking at the Gigi wax products, and since I haven't waxed before, I was really hesitant about purchasing it, but sounds like it's a winner!

you can get them at amazon too:
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_pg_1/...%3AGigi&page=1

I've been thinking about purchasing this one:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00...TK7PT  6D0TGWS


----------



## poocatgrrl (Feb 19, 2007)

I think the kit is similar to what they use in my salon.  The warmer looks the same and the instruction book with the kit is geared towards professionals (it has a Gigi decal to put in your window--but I don't think I will go that far! heehee).

Anyway, glad my story was a bit useful!  Me and my smooth upper lip are going to bed now!  Night all.  

ETA: that is a GREAT!! price on that second link you posted--and that looks exactly like my kit!  Hmmm...wish I would've seen that a week ago.  Oh well--no regrets!


----------



## joojifish (Feb 25, 2007)

Ooh, I might have to try this waxing kit.  I've only used cool wax strips so far and don't love them.  I usually have to rip over and over and over...


----------



## ShoesSunSand (Feb 27, 2007)

I just recommended this in the other waxing thread, but once your gigi wax runs out, i'd recommend wax-cellence wax refills.  you can use them in the same warmer, etc.  i used gigi before i used wax-cellence (same as bliss poetic wax), and while gigi is great, wax-cellence is amazing!  it seems to do a better job on shorter hairs than gigi, and it hurts so much less when you pull it off.


----------



## MiCHiE (Mar 26, 2007)

Satin Smooth Creme Wax & Tea Tree Wax are also great. I use this these. They're good for all hair types, and can be used everywhere.

And, another waxing tip:

Apply baby powder to reduce moisture prior to waxing.

Apply the muslin or non-woven strip over the wax and _pat_ don't rub it. Then pull, in the opposite direction of hair growth.


----------

